# Learned a new method yesterday.For me anyways.



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I like to use dead cedar I find close to home for my sticks.It's kind of a pain to peel away the outter bark and leave the thin layer near the white wood for color in my sticks.So yesterday I tried using a vegetable peeler,and it worked great.Only takes away what I want removed and leaves a nice smooth layer of colored inner bark to work with.Just thought I'd throw this out there for others with the same situations.Have a great day!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice tip for those who remove the bark . worth trying


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Do you put the peeler back in your wife's knife drawer when your done?


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Rad.No wife No problem.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

rdemler said:


> Rad.No wife No problem.


Ah -- just wait!


----------

